# Anybody on the same boat? Need advice



## vhaust (28 Mar 2011)

I am completing my studies in end of April, and I intend to apply in mid May.
Say, if they decide not to hire me, will they inform me about the decision soon after the decision is made?
Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Mar 2011)

If, during the recruiting process, you are found not to meet any of the requirements, you will be told at that time. Be aware, however, that some things like additional medical review or security checks can take some time to complete if they are not straightforward.

The more likely case that you may want to consider is that you may be found suitable for the trades of your choice and still face a lengthy wait before you might get an offer. That wait could be many months depending on the trade you want.


----------



## reboog (20 Apr 2011)

I'm in the exact same situation. I applied for DEO and started my application process back in Feb. Did my CFAT, interview and medical. But right now they put a hold on my application until I get my diploma - which means I have to wait until May 31. I submitted this letter from my university which stats that I've met all graduation requirements and expect to graduate this semester, but it was a no go =(.

Right now I'm seeing if I can get my university to rush me a copy of my degree early.


----------



## FactorXYZ (20 Apr 2011)

vhaust, What positions are you applying for? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## vhaust (16 May 2011)

I wanted combat arms.


----------



## Pusser (16 May 2011)

reboog said:
			
		

> I'm in the exact same situation. I applied for DEO and started my application process back in Feb. Did my CFAT, interview and medical. But right now they put a hold on my application until I get my diploma - which means I have to wait until May 31. I submitted this letter from my university which stats that I've met all graduation requirements and expect to graduate this semester, but it was a no go =(.
> 
> Right now I'm seeing if I can get my university to rush me a copy of my degree early.



A degree is not a tangible thing.  You are admitted to it.  It is not something you can hold or show people.  Presumably, your mean the diploma, which is the piece of paper you hang on your wall.  Unfortunately, the diploma is not what the recruiting centre is looking for (you can print up a really pretty one yourself with a compter and a decent printer).  You will need to have your institution submit a transcript on your behalf.  This is an official document provided by the university and will confirm your admission to a degree.  That unfortunately, will take as much time as it takes the institution to do it.

Semantics?  Perhaps, but it is useful to know the distinctions, particularly if one aspires to leadership positions.


----------



## vhaust (10 Jun 2011)

Hi folks, since you've been replying to the posts on this thread, I think it would be a good idea to tell you that I have finally applied.  :nod:
I am waiting for the 1st call!


----------



## Tollis (10 Jun 2011)

Good job.  Don't be afraid to contact your local CFRC and ask where your application sits (or go in and talk to them they DON'T bite) if you wait awhile with no call.  I waited about a month for my first call and then went in and talked to someone, after that I got a CFAT scheduled on the spot and went through with a medical and interview in less then a month.

Good Luck with your application.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (11 Jun 2011)

I started the process in November 2009, and went to BMQ in July of 2010...it all depends on how straight forward things are for you...send me a message if you have any questions, I will be glad to help.


----------



## vhaust (13 Jun 2011)

I was recently informed (at CFRC) that for regular forces, one is only a potential candidate after being put on the merit list. Can anyone confirm this? thanks


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

vhaust said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm this?



If you are not on the merit list, you won't be getting a job. If you are on the merit list, you might get a job.


----------



## Tollis (13 Jun 2011)

If your CFRC told you that I would take it as the truth they aren't there to lead you on. Dont take anything I say as definate as im not a recruiter or even in yet but Just based on what ive been told and read once your merit listed your competing for openings in that position.  If there are only 8 positions and 12 people merit listed i'd say 4 people are going to keep waiting until they qualify above others for an opening.  I know some people will sit on merit list for months before any formal offers are made.  Again this is just based on knowledge aquired and I accept and appreciate being corrected by anyone that has more knowledge on the topic.

 Cody


----------



## vhaust (16 Jun 2011)

How long after the application did you guys get the 1st call? several replies will give me a hint. Thanks


----------



## Ayrsayle (16 Jun 2011)

vhaust: Take a peek at one of the most recent threads - Application Process Samples in "the recruiting process" That will give you more examples of how long it took people for just about any stage of the process (rather then all of us writing it out - again)


----------

